# Sauger and walleye at night



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

We're kind of new to Ohio River sauger and walleye, and we've been wondering if now that the water is clearing up...do they bite better when it's dark?

And if so, when is it better? Just before dawn, just after dark, middle of the night....


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Right now people are catching them
Right before dark but IMO they are catching them moving from deep to shallow water.... Should do well at night if you can pin point where they are moving to


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh and the reason I think people are catching them moving is most are only catching a few during a small window maybe 30 mins before and after dark. Nothing steady and not high numbers! Would like to try a couple creek mouths at night and some other shallower shoals and see what I can come up with but I get tired of fishing by myself so much! My friends are all fair-weather fishermen


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## minnesotan (Feb 14, 2012)

they call "prime time" for eyes right before dark/right after, and then right away as the suns comin up in the a.m. ive caught eyes all night before tho


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah they say the same thing right before and after the sun comes up to. But in my opinion it's because that's when they are moving either from deep to shallow at night or shallow to deep in the morning. They are most likely grabbing bait as they pass it while moving. I know a few people who catch them well at night also. They say walleye can see really well at night because they have larger eyes. I haven't tried it but like I said I'd like to because I'm not doing well during the day lol


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i,ve never fished the ohio at night. but back many years ago we would fish the east fork of the obey river on dale hollow at night. some nights were real hot and some were alittle slow, but we did catch fish. after my health started going south i stopped going south,LOL. good luck. let us know how you do.
sherman


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

In the last five years or so 80-90 percent of the sauger and walleye I have caught have been at night but that could because most of my fishing is at night.Some nights the bite really turns on and gets real hot.One trip got to the rocks couple hours before dark,caught none during daylight,had four by 9 pm.,was in the truck by 10:15 with a limit.Another trip this winter,got there before dark,had none by 8:30,left with a limit at 11:30.This night others were doing much better than I did.
Jake


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

We hit the river about 4:30 this morning. First 5 casts I caught 4 and missed one. I thought sure we'd both have limits by sunrise.

Few minutes later some more guys came down and shined their flashlights all over the water and they shut almost completely off. Didn't catch anymore until the sun came up.

I really believe that light sensitive fish like sauger and walleye get spooked by lights in the water. Especially since the water is pretty clear right now.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Where were you fishing at? Just curious what kind of water you were fishing in I'm going to try them early next week myself


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

if the water is clear and its going to be a bright sunny day i will wait till dark but on a cloudy or snowy day i have good luck all day but better just after daylight if the water is muddy i dont think it matters day or night does good i think with the water bellow the dam at greenup being mostly 10-14 feet when water is down and clear it will be better at night just got to keep jigs on the bottom i think they key in more on sound at night than vision i lived on lake erie for 20 summers we never went out during the day in the summer it was night time fishing inless it was cloudy or the lake was chopy up there we used buts that had a lot of flash or prism baits to reflect the moon light


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah they say walleye see really well at night compared to other fish also.... I agree sound is key though even on tough days it attracts them



-Ryan Boyer


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Ryan, we were fishing the point where the gas line crosses the river below Greenup, The fish were in slow, shallow water until the sun came up.

Point forms a big eddy and the bottom is sand/rock. I would think that anywhere similar would hold fish. 

They're feeding heavy right now. We're catching mostly males, but their bellies are so full and fat they look like they're full of eggs!


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Sounds awesome thanks! I have a few similiar spots I will try! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------

